# [S] Webspace für Bilderhoster



## Firephoenix93 (17. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Webspaceanbieter
für einen Bilderhoster, wenn möglich ein kostenloser Anbieter,
aber ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot wäre auch in Ordnung,
solange es nicht mehr als 15€-20€ kostet...
Aber es sollte eben erlaubt sein ein Bilderhoster zu betreiben!



~Firephoenix


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. August 2007)

Du meinst sowas wie Imageshak? Falls ja kannst du gleich aufgeben, kein Seriöser Hoster wird dir für 15-20€ Webspace geben der auch nur im Ansatz solche Umfänge unterstützt. Oder zumindest musst du mit enormen Traffickosten rechnen.
Generell laufen solche Projekte auf eigenen Servern/Netzwerken, weil da ein normaler Shared Hosting Server sehr schnell an seine Leistungsgrenze kommen wird.
Oder soll es nur etwas für einen bestimmten Personenkreis (zB User deines Forums etc.) sein ?
In dem Fall gibt es einige Anbieter, ich persönlich rate immer zu Artfiles da ich da in all den Jahren die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## Firephoenix93 (17. August 2007)

Also im Moment ist es noch nie im Leben so ein großer Service xD...
Also ich sag mal so: Maximal 100 Bilder pro Tag...
Also ich denke das sind nicht solche Extrembelastungen...
Gibt es da ein passenden Anbieter?
Später mal kann ich ja dann wenn es mehr werden mich andersweitig umschauen...



MFG


----------

